# Brake Problem



## sunrise (Dec 31, 1999)

I have a 1989 F 250 4x4 8 cyl auto
the problem is the brake pedal goes to floor.
Master cyl has been replaced by Ford,myself,and others.
what is the problem? Brake will stop you but a little spooky


----------



## Chip (May 11, 2000)

I think there is a cylinder on each brake. These should also be replaced.


----------



## Wilburn Parks (May 16, 2001)

Try power booster. Had same problem on 78 Bronco Blead and blead brakes till finally took to brake shop and found out booster was bad.Same symtoms as yours


----------



## Skookum (Sep 8, 2000)

Had same thing on a 88 f150. Just had brake work done and pedal went to the floor. Took it back and they bled the lines again. Still did it. Then they said it had to be the rubber lines in the front. Seems they break down inside and get little flaps that will make the bleeding process not as effective cause they will catch junk in the lines. Replaced lines, bled again, never had problem again. If I recall it was under $15.00 per side for the lines.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

having a similar problem with my F250 HD... The power booster was leaking vaccum so I replaced it and then started having these pedal problems.. The truck stops but very slowly.. cant' lock up the brakes if you tried... I also then replaced the master cylinder and that did notheing.. ??? So now what .. It's only a 95 could it be the brake lines.. I had power bled it a few times and no help.. Also .... I have noticed that there is fluid on the master cylinder.. appears to coming out of cap ??? what's up with that ?? Anyone Know ?? Thanks


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Hey guys.. FIxed my brake problem.... pedal going to the floor.. 

Well it turns out that my truck a 95 F250 HD has partial ABS brakes and ABS requires a special bleeding procedure, which is in the manual that I neglected to reffer to.. But Having it bled out correctly, they called it cross bleeding, did the trick.. breaks work great now.....


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

*Power Booster*

Hey,

If the power booster went bad, the pedal would be hard as a rock, not drop to the floor.. You may also hear a hissing, vaccum leak if the diaphram failed...


----------



## Bucky Badger (Oct 15, 2001)

I found with my '89 F250 that the rear brakes wern't adjusting properly....There's little rubber plugs at the bottom of the backing plates...pop em out and use a screwdriver to turn the adjuster...just have the wheels jacked up so you can turn them until they lock up, then back the adjuster off till they spin freely....

Later
Phil


----------

